# ugliest on CS?



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

so.....who has the ugliest looking humidor setup on CS? Come on post your pictures!!!!!

There might be a prize in it for the winner!!!


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Now this is an interesting twist.


----------



## Flyersfan707 (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol i have no collection, thats ugliest of everything imo///


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Now this is an interesting twist.


:tpd:
I have a couple canidates for this one. But I can't get any pics posted until tomorrow.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

tchariya said:


> so.....who has the ugliest looking humidor setup on CS? Come on post your pictures!!!!!
> 
> There might be a prize in it for the winner!!!


Hah, this should be good.

Hey, I am going to be on the old job again soon so I will be making more appearances to the Bull & Bear, after the thaw of coarse.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, since most of the fellas on here spend more time on their humi's than they do on personal hygene you're better off asking which one of us smells the worst. :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

My first humi.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Munkey said:


> My first humi.


I don't know, neatly arranged and the bottom is clean. Also, a Davidoff on top makes it look pretty!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I still haven't smoked that cigar. For some reason, I can't bring myself to torch it. hahaha



jaycarla said:


> I don't know, neatly arranged and the bottom is clean. Also, a Davidoff on top makes it look pretty!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Is this what you're looking for?


That is scary! Where were those kept.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

A couple years ago, my wife surprised me with these beauties on my birthday


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wolfgang....wow....just, wow


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


I think we have a winner! :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

sikk50 said:


> Wolfgang....wow....just, wow


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Looks like something a homeless guy would use for his life's possessions. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

If the sponge would have been pink it would be in competition for the worlds ugliest:tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

HAHA Glad you like it. I havent opened that in ages.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark...do NOT open it...throw it away...


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Mark...do NOT open it...throw it away...


Na, give it to a transient, they'd love it
:ss


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

sikk50 said:


> Na, give it to a transient, they'd love it
> :ss


 THey may go out in bombs as a gag (different ziplock than REAL STOGIES)


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

May God have mercy on whomever's soul you may be inflicting that "damage" upon...


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

haha25 peach white owls are nothing but kindeling to me lol 



mmmmm peach smelling fire


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

RUJohnny99 said:


> A couple years ago, my wife surprised me with these beauties on my birthday


I think I just threw-up in my own mouth............:BS


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!
> 
> [IG]http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m135/wolfgang8810/DSC_0211-1.jpg[/IMG]


OMFG...Get outta here with [email protected] :r


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


Hit me up with a peach if you still got 'em. My old friend... lol.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I remember an uglier humi...










But since the humi isn't mine (and for which I'm grateful), I guess I can't win the contest.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


Can't decide what's uglier, the cigars or the sponge. Oh, who am i kidding, it's the cigars.u


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

One more image for the thread...



Looks like he'd be at home with that humi...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


That mango Phillie looks yummy. I love the cellulose spongue. The scritcher on the side is a stroke of genius........you can use it as a mold remover.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


Holy :BS!!! Thats some funny stuff :r :r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Aaron said:


> I remember an uglier humi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that is what turns the sponge pink!:tu

This thread had so much promise. Now no where to go but up in smoke.

tt:cb


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

RUJohnny99 said:


> A couple years ago, my wife surprised me with these beauties on my birthday


This might be dumb, but, why does everyone make fun of the glass-top coheebs? When I go home tonight I'll have to show you the picture frame I made out of one.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this the best oxymoron ever? Look at the box then look at the smokes. I just have to forward this pic to Padron!



Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Is this the best oxymoron ever? Look at the box then look at the smokes. I just have to forward this pic to Padron!


I was wondering where the hell the Padron's were at?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I was wondering where the hell the Padron's were at?


He pitched them to make room for the humidfier! :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Is this the best oxymoron ever? Look at the box then look at the smokes. I just have to forward this pic to Padron!


I like the sponge. I bet the left-on Comet Cleanser keeps the mold at bay.:gn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


Mark, come on! You had to have staged that right? That is just some funny shiite right there. That damn sponge has had me :r a couple of times.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Mark, come on! You had to have staged that right? That is just some funny shiite right there. That damn sponge has had me :r a couple of times.


I say he wins. You can't make that sh** up!
It just makes me :r every time I see it.


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow that really is ugly! :r


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

sikk50 said:


> Wolfgang....wow....just, wow


is that like a ghetto version of a humidi-sponge!

With all those flavored smokes...i'd think you were serious about the condition of your rolling material for your blunts!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

tchariya said:


> is that like a ghetto version of a humidi-sponge!
> 
> With all those flavored smokes...i'd think you were serious about the condition of your rolling material for your blunts!


:w:ss :w:ss :w:ss :w:ss

Yeah it sucks when a spliff starts cracking or running because of poor humidification..... uhhh or so I've been told


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

shhhhh you might as well roll it with duct tape then!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

haha. Dont give Padron my Addy i dont wanna go missing


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


Don't worry about going missing . If I were you I'd be more worried that Padron may impose a lifetime ban for you to ever purchase any of their products again .:mn


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


You've got some real superpremiums here!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

so... umm.... I guess the contest is over?


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Don't worry about going missing . If I were you I'd be more worried that Padron may impose a lifetime ban for you to ever purchase any of their products again .:mn


Either that or a life time supply of padron 3000's hahah i wish.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Either that or a life time supply of padron 3000's hahah i wish.


Hm, that'd be nice. Nothing better than pitty sticks.
Rofl


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

heres my offering. my g/f says it turned out ugly but i dont think its that bad, so you guys be the judge. its started out as an h.uppman humidor (with the 3 trays inside) that i won from dball's newest newb contest. long story short, i dropped one of the trays and after gluing it back together it was crooked and the humi was not sealing very well anymore. so i decided to cannabalize another cigar box and add a lip to seal it up. during the contruction phase i ended up with some ugly scratches which led to the paint. anyway, here it is in all its glory, or ugliness, whichever the case may be. its seasoning now and hopefully it works out.


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

Bax said:


> Well, since most of the fellas on here spend more time on their humi's than they do on personal hygene you're better off asking which one of us smells the worst. :ss


That's funny!!! and I thought the same thing!!:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

sean373 said:


> heres my offering. my g/f says it turned out ugly but i dont think its that bad, so you guys be the judge. its started out as an h.uppman humidor (with the 3 trays inside) that i won from dball's newest newb contest. long story short, i dropped one of the trays and after gluing it back together it was crooked and the humi was not sealing very well anymore. so i decided to cannabalize another cigar box and add a lip to seal it up. during the contruction phase i ended up with some ugly scratches which led to the paint. anyway, here it is in all its glory, or ugliness, whichever the case may be. its seasoning now and hopefully it works out.


Yeah, I disagree w/ your lady... I think it looks cool as hell! Way better than the original. :tu Good Job!


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

Ya, I'm not sure what your lady is smoking. I think it looks great.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Pineapple White Owl's...:r:r:r. Good stuff man.Good stuff....:bn


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

It looks like some of the grape rubbed off on that sponge.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Contest is ongoing...keep posting!


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


I think we got a WINNER WOW!!!! JUST LOOK AT THAT!!!

Jon:ss


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Bax said:


> Well, since most of the fellas on here spend more time on their humi's than they do on personal hygene you're better off asking which one of us smells the worst. :ss


Yeah. I use a dustbuster with the crevice attachment to occasionally remove the loose tobacco flakes from the bottom of my humi. I haven't showered in a couple of weeks though. :ss


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Not my photoshop... but relevant to this thread.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Aaron said:


> Not my photoshop... but relevant to this thread.


Ok, you win....that is funny!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Wolf'10 - with every new day I am amazed that there is something new for me to learn about cigars. Your humi is an original piece of work. 

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a winner? This thread kinda just went Ka-put


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Is there a winner? This thread kinda just went Ka-put


I think you are the winner so someone give this man a prize!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I know this doesn't beat the above, but after seeing this pop up on my screen saver (the one that pops up photos from your computer) I just had to share.










Yep, that's a punch of Thompson's rocket's in there :ss
And a couple Padron 2000's


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

RUJohnny99 said:


> A couple years ago, my wife surprised me with these beauties on my birthday


Your wife tries to do something nice and WHAM!
How did they taste?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> I know this doesn't beat the above, but after seeing this pop up on my screen saver (the one that pops up photos from your computer) I just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shame seeing those Padrons in there with those Thompsons.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think it's ugly...Kinda "cute" perhaps?...lol


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Didn't that Wolf dude win this already?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

yes he did...Wolf...pm me your address!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

tchariya said:


> so.....who has the ugliest looking humidor setup on CS? Come on post your pictures!!!!!
> 
> There might be a prize in it for the winner!!!


Run this contest again next year and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Here is my Ugly Humi from many moons ago!


Ding...ding...ding...  I love this one! I wish I had a picture of the baggie and wet paper town I used to use.


----------

